# Camera Geeks



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

Camera fairy came last week with a box of goodies for me. A few D3's 400 VR 500 VR 600 VR. It's scary how nice these files look at ISO 1600, 3200, 6400! It's crazy!


----------



## jasonb (Jan 14, 2004)

Holy Crap! Tell that fairy I left a tooth under my pillow and I damn well better get more than a quarter in exchange.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

You must have been naughty, the camera fairy left you Nikon gear. rft: 
But seriously, if I could have 3 D3's and a set of long primes, I'd be very happy...therefore you should give them to me...

Nice kit


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I just creamed in my shorts---twice...and since I just got back from a good ride, I had no jizz left!.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

holy f#ck man. that goes beyond camera geek and borderline pro.

do you test gear or something?


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*I knew someone*



zedfoto said:


> You must have been naughty, the camera fairy left you Nikon gear. rft:
> D


would go there! This thing is new, so we'll have to see how it holds up. What I do know is that there are A LOT of the other guys "version 3" cameras in the shop ever since it was released. A lot of big operations have flat out returned all of them. These should start shipping next month, we'll see what happens. Gotta start getting rid of a lot of DX lenses, don't need them on these bad boys.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

mateomtb said:


> Gotta start getting rid of a lot of DX lenses, don't need them on these bad boys.


I thought one of the selling points of the D3 was that you still could use DX-format lenses. That would be great for someone upgrading from a D200.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*gone are the days...*

...that i used to have access to all the schweet high-end photo gear. 

though that glass looks like it might be a little hard to pack on the hydration pack chest strap!



*(Nikon rulez!)*


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

zedfoto said:


> You must have been naughty, the camera fairy left you Nikon gear. rft:


Naughty indeed

All the best pornographers use Nikons....


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Buff stuff! I feel so meager with my little D80 now. Does the D3 body not magnify like the other digital bodies do? My D80 has a 1.5X factor on all my lenses. Enjoy your new toys, we are all jealous!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

tls36 said:


> Buff stuff! I feel so meager with my little D80 now. Does the D3 body not magnify like the other digital bodies do? My D80 has a 1.5X factor on all my lenses. Enjoy your new toys, we are all jealous!


The sensor is actually 25 mm by 24 mm while yours is half that, making the lenses 1.5 effective focal length.

That means he can use good wide angle lenses to get wide angle but his zooms don't have the zoom they used too though.

Depends on which end you like to work on.

Please remember people, photography is about the thinking fleshy parts behind the equipment and not the sexy fleshy parts in front of it...or the hard cold parts of the equipment. Or is that the otherwayaroundinreverse?


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Please remember people, photography is about the thinking fleshy parts behind the equipment and not the sexy fleshy parts in front of it...


no doubt... though on the other hand-- the same cyclist on a $3,000 20# titanium hardtail is gonna (almost always) have a better ride than if on a $300 magna special from wallymart. 

good equipment brings out the best in you (riding or shooting).

$.02


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

gotdirt said:


> no doubt... though on the other hand-- the same cyclist on a $3,000 20# titanium hardtail is gonna (almost always) have a better ride than if on a $300 magna special from wallymart.
> 
> good equipment brings out the best in you (riding or shooting).
> 
> $.02


Well maybe...depends on the gig. It brings out your best, if you are on game...or shows your worst if not.

I would gladly ride a $75 dollar bike on a cruiser ride for a ton of fun, while picking a $5K racing machine for 24 hrs of Moab,...like my camera....for a pro shoot, I want a good, flawless tool,...but in a pinch, my phone does take pix.

And there is a lot in between.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Does this mean Nikon are finally shipping the cameras? I'm eagerly awaiting their arrival, and it's sad that the first mention I see of them in someone's hand is on a biking forum!

Can I ask the price? Every shop here seems very coy about disclosing the street price for these bad boys.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow.. sweet kit!


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

my D1x wept.

well maybe I can pick up some dx lenses for cheap now.


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*You can use DX lenses*



zedfoto said:


> I thought one of the selling points of the D3 was that you still could use DX-format lenses. That would be great for someone upgrading from a D200.


When you put a DX lens on it won't cover the entire sensor, so the camera goes into a automatic crop mode, it masks out the edges that won't cover, and you get a smaller file, although it's still a moster file. D200 still rocks, I'm keeping mine. My favorite thing for bike riding though is still a D40 with an 18-200 VR.

In the end,

"The camera doesn't make a bit of difference. All of them can record what you are seeing. But, you have to SEE."

Ernst Haas


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*quite true*



lidarman said:


> Please remember people, photography is about the thinking fleshy parts behind the equipment and not the sexy fleshy parts in front of it...or the hard cold parts of the equipment. Or is that the otherwayaroundinreverse?


A co-worker (who shoots weddings) and I had this same conversation earlier in the week. If you know how to work a camera (compositions, subject matter, and where to position yourself) just about any camera will produce quality pics.

While I love my DSLR, I almost always have a P&S in my pocket, and it works just fine.

STinGa


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate you . . . 3 cameras worth.

I'm not a Nikon guy, but will admit the D3 is one nice camera. Lik ST sez, it all comes down to skill.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*I'm sticking w/ my D2x*

Until the D4 comes out ...........


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*holga holga holga*



STinGa said:


> If you know how to work a camera (compositions, subject matter, and where to position yourself) just about any camera will produce quality pics.
> While I love my DSLR, I almost always have a P&S in my pocket, and it works just fine.


 meh... you guys are being too theoretical. trust me, i'm not saying the camera makes the picture (by any means), i am saying there is a reason pros shoot w/ pro cameras (and why we all spend lots o'money on high-end bike gear).

i have a P&S too, and yet i can't control depth-of-field, selective focus, exposure (much), perspective via FOV, etc... those photos look distinctly different.

if michaelangelo had only had a ball-peen hammer and a piece of granite, sure he'd release the art w/in it, but it wouldn't have become _the david_. 

some _tools_ are better than others.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

mateomtb said:


> Camera fairy came last week with a box of goodies for me. A few D3's 400 VR 500 VR 600 VR. It's scary how nice these files look at ISO 1600, 3200, 6400! It's crazy!


Sweet!!!

Ed


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

you suck nearly as much as anthonys


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

**** man, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

mateomtb said:


> In the end,
> 
> "The camera doesn't make a bit of difference. All of them can record what you are seeing. But, you have to SEE."
> 
> Ernst Haas


Which is why I'll never get rid of my 4x5 gear (my main tool for the work I do), but I need to get myself a digital for an upcoming job. So come on, spill the beans: are they shipping these yet or are you in a privileged position where you can get pre-release models to test?

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

gotdirt said:


> some _tools_ are better than others.


True. For portraits, nothing beats a big piece of glass . . . . (sorry about the Canon content in the Nikon thread )


----------



## Rm80Co (Apr 4, 2006)

mateomtb said:


> ...In the end,
> 
> "The camera doesn't make a bit of difference. All of them can record what you are seeing. But, you have to SEE."
> 
> ...


Personally, I only shoot for personal pleasure nowadays, but 2nd on keeping the large format.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

So will my non-DX lenses give my true, not 1.5X magnification with the D3, how about the D300??


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

icegeek said:


> you suck nearly as much as anthonys


ahahaaahaha


----------



## mateomtb (Oct 20, 2004)

*They are not shipping yet*



Kalgrm said:


> Does this mean Nikon are finally shipping the cameras? I'm eagerly awaiting their arrival, and it's sad that the first mention I see of them in someone's hand is on a biking forum!
> 
> Can I ask the price? Every shop here seems very coy about disclosing the street price for these bad boys.
> 
> ...


I work at a newspaper and we bought D3's. Our offical in the box stuff has not arrived yet. Nikon gave us this stuff to use until our stuff arrives, plus our MLB team happens to be in the World Series, so I think they wanted to flash this stuff off during that. The street price I have been hearing was around 4-4.5k then I heard friday around 5k. I don't think anyone knows yet. I believe the camera is supposed to be availible for purchase Nov 1.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

tls36 said:


> So will my non-DX lenses give my true, not 1.5X magnification with the D3, how about the D300??


The D300 has a small sensor, so still has the crop factor regardless of DX or not. The non-DX lenses will give you their 35mm focal length, but only on the D3..

Those cameras are purdy, even for Nikons...


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*Sweet.*

This is the first camera that has me thinking about ditching the F5.......way to go Nikon, Finally!. Now let me wipe up the drool that just dropped on the computer.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Kalgrm said:


> Which is why I'll never get rid of my 4x5 gear (my main tool for the work I do), but I need to get myself a digital for an upcoming job. So come on, spill the beans: are they shipping these yet or are you in a privileged position where you can get pre-release models to test?
> 
> Cheers,
> Graeme


Canon's new 1Ds Mark III 21 MPixel beast is suppose to actually compete with the large format market. Least that is some chatter I read.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mateomtb said:


> I work at a newspaper and we bought D3's. Our offical in the box stuff has not arrived yet. Nikon gave us this stuff to use until our stuff arrives, plus our MLB team happens to be in the World Series, so I think they wanted to flash this stuff off during that. The street price I have been hearing was around 4-4.5k then I heard friday around 5k. I don't think anyone knows yet. I believe the camera is supposed to be availible for purchase Nov 1.


Does that mean you have a media pass to the games?


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

mateomtb said:


> Camera fairy came last week with a box of goodies for me. A few D3's 400 VR 500 VR 600 VR. It's scary how nice these files look at ISO 1600, 3200, 6400! It's crazy!


Holy crap, that's like $30,000 sitting there. Where do you live? Can you post directions on Google Maps?


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*You got noticed at DpReviews Nikon forum*

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1021&message=25349289


----------



## TCB (Dec 28, 2004)

mateomtb said:


> I believe the camera is supposed to be availible for purchase Nov 1.


I can't wait, I have two on order though my NPS, how do you like the live view and how is the rear screen in daylight, do you still need to cover the screen with your hand to see the screen like you do with the D2x, last question how's the quality of the images at or above ISO 800
Anyone want to buy a D2x, only shot 200.000 frames with it, it's practically brand new.


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

how much r they goin for?
i have a D50 with a 18-70mm lens, gotta get a 50mm prime though


----------



## TCB (Dec 28, 2004)

den9 said:


> how much r they goin for?
> i have a D50 with a 18-70mm lens, gotta get a 50mm prime though


The estimated price is just under $5000.00 bhphotovideo.com


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

den9 said:


> how much r they goin for?
> i have a D50 with a 18-70mm lens, gotta get a 50mm prime though


about10x the price of the d50 for the d3.


----------



## MussEd (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful gear!!

Sorry for total hijack but I'm needing some pointers and thought this might be a good place for some advice. I'm looking to buy camera gear from Online US supplier and have it shpped to a friends' address in Florida who will then bring it back to the UK for me rather than having shipped to the UK directly. 

Do any of you chaps know of a US Photographic retailer who will send stuff to a shipping address differing from billing address - bearing in mind it is a UK bank issued credit card??

Any advice gratefully received.

Ewan - Scotland


----------



## MussEd (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful gear!!

Sorry for total hijack but I'm needing some pointers and thought this might be a good place for some advice. I'm looking to buy camera gear from Online US supplier and have it shpped to a friends' address in Florida who will then bring it back to the UK for me rather than having shipped to the UK directly. 

Do any of you chaps know of a US Photographic retailer who will send stuff to a shipping address differing from billing address - bearing in mind it is a UK bank issued credit card??

Any advice gratefully received.

Ewan - Scotland


----------



## MussEd (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful gear!!

Sorry for total hijack but I'm needing some pointers and thought this might be a good place for some advice. I'm looking to buy camera gear from Online US supplier and have it shpped to a friends' address in Florida who will then bring it back to the UK for me rather than having shipped to the UK directly. 

Do any of you chaps know of a US Photographic retailer who will send stuff to a shipping address differing from billing address - bearing in mind it is a UK bank issued credit card??

Any advice gratefully received.

Ewan - Scotland


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Do any of you chaps know of a US Photographic retailer who will send stuff to a shipping address differing from billing address - bearing in mind it is a UK bank issued credit card??
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.
> 
> Ewan - Scotland


B&H does it, only detail is that you will need to scan your credit card front and back, and upload it to their verification page on the website.

Their service is great... no worries!


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

nOOby said:


> my D1x wept.


****, my D2X wept!

Though, I ride with a D50 and 20mm f/2.8 lens in a chest holster. The D2X is a bit heavy and bulky.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

AWE-S-O-M-E!!! Drool bib, pls?!¿! 

Don't mean to hi-jack this thread... But I was just wondering... How about this one







. This 39 Megapixel capable DSLR Hasselbladt 3D might not be even a pro-consumer... Sorry but haven't got time to peruse through the web... my connection is acting up on me again for the nth time that is...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Onie said:


> AWE-S-O-M-E!!! Drool bib, pls?!¿!
> 
> Don't mean to hi-jack this thread... But I was just wondering... How about this one . This 39 Megapixel capable DSLR Hasselbladt 3D might not be even a pro-consumer... Sorry but haven't got time to peruse through the web... my connection is acting up on me again for the nth time that is...


Someone will be posting 0.16 micron semiconductor litho steppers at this rate.

Remember the days of film, when the big tech breakthrough cost about $4 a roll?....and it took a decade to achieve, instead of a year...

........and then there is the argument "yes, and it's still better."


----------

